# Ladder Installation On 301Bq



## TwoElkhounds

I wanted to install a ladder on our new 301BQ. When I was at the factory tour earlier this summer, the Keystone Rep gave me a drawing of the blocking on the rear of the trailer and a Keystone part number for the ladder required for the new Outbacks with the arched ceilings. My hope was this specialty Keystone ladder would be specifically designed to account for the curves and dimensions on the new Outbacks. I wanted the mounts to line up with the factory blocking, the top rails to account for the slope in the roof, and the mounts on the rooftop to be slanted to match the roof slope. Well, while the ladder did account for the items above in its design, the actual dimensions and tolerances were not very good and a great deal of field modifications were necessary.

I ordered the ladder from my local Keystone dealer. I got a call back the next day asking me for my VIN number. Evidently Keystone requires this when you order the ladder and will not sell you a ladder unless their records show you have the appropriate blocking. FYI - We were told at the factory tour that all Outbacks made from the middle of 2010 on have the blocking for a ladder.

After the ladder arrived, I assembled it and set it on the trailer to get an idea on how everything lined up. The first issue was immediately apparent, the bottom of the ladder was not bent to account for the slope in the bottom of the trailer. The mount was essentially perpendicular to the ladder. The configuration of the trailer required the mount be bent up slightly. To remedy, I took the ladder down to my shop and carefully bent the aluminum tube of the ladder in a vise until it matched the trailer. This was a very delicate and iterative process, but successful in the end. Below is a picture of the final mount.










The rest of the ladder on the rear of the trailer lined up nicely and was pretty easy to install. Biggest issue was ensuring that the mounts lined up with the blocking in the trailer frame. The more difficult problems were on the roof mount. The ladder dimensions did account for the fact that the mount closer to the edge of the trailer is lower than the mount towards the center of the trailer. However, the actual mounts themselves did not account for the slope and required shims. I spent a couple weeks mulling over different options for the shims, eventually using some scrap PVC trim cut and machined to fill the void between the mount and the trailer roof. I liked the PVC over wood since it would be more tolerant to moisture. Below is a picture of the shims on each side before sealing, then after with lap sealant.



















The final installation.










DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer

Looks good Dan. I'm glad the installation finally worked out well for you. I'm surprised that the ladder didn't line up correctly initially as I thought the rep said the ladders were made specific for each unit. Did you happen to verify the product number upon delivery?


----------



## clarkely

looks good - at least yours has the blocking - Mine doesn't







i want a ladder bad - but just cant bring myself to tearing the wall apart to frame in the necessary blocking


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> Looks good Dan. I'm glad the installation finally worked out well for you. I'm surprised that the ladder didn't line up correctly initially as I thought the rep said the ladders were made specific for each unit. Did you happen to verify the product number upon delivery?


I checked the number and it was the correct part number. I think they just got it close enough so that a person in the field could modify as required. Once I can up with the plan, it was not too difficult. However, I was a little disappointed when I first started and saw how it did not line up. I was hoping for better.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

clarkely said:


> looks good - at least yours has the blocking - Mine doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a ladder bad - but just cant bring myself to tearing the wall apart to frame in the necessary blocking


Yeah, it sucks that they didn't put blocking in before last year. I have been able to use my ladder on the past couple trips and it is really nice to have. The main benefit is being able to climb up and sweep the debris off the slides before retracting them after camping in the forest. Not easy to do from the ground on these big slides.

DAN


----------



## clarkely

TwoElkhounds said:


> looks good - at least yours has the blocking - Mine doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a ladder bad - but just cant bring myself to tearing the wall apart to frame in the necessary blocking


Yeah, it sucks that they didn't put blocking in before last year. I have been able to use my ladder on the past couple trips and it is really nice to have. The main benefit is being able to climb up and sweep the debris off the slides before retracting them after camping in the forest. Not easy to do from the ground on these big slides.

DAN
[/quote]

My slide toppers help with that - but when ever you need to get up there is when the site is not conducive to using my step ladder.......... all around a ladder is a great add - never know when u need it........


----------



## Michael1

Great job on the install, but why does the ladder cover the window? Couldn't Keystone have placed the blocking on the right side of the window?

Just my $.02

Michael


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Michael said:


> Great job on the install, but why does the ladder cover the window? Couldn't Keystone have placed the blocking on the right side of the window?
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> Michael


Yes, totally agree. Unfortunately, the blocking is only on the side with the window. When I went to the factory rally, the Keystone rep gave me a drawing of the rear framing of the trailer showing the location. All new Outbacks have the blocking in the same place. I think the reason it may be on the drivers side is that the 312 (and maybe other units) cannot have a ladder on the other side due to the camp kitchen.

DAN


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

Really nice job Dan. I am curious how you machined the PVC flanges. Do you have access to a mill or did you do this with a saw? I think a belt sander might also work. Rowland - (The guy with the Golden Doodle that played with your Elkhounds)


----------



## H2oSprayer

Michael said:


> Great job on the install, but why does the ladder cover the window? Couldn't Keystone have placed the blocking on the right side of the window?
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> Michael


I believe that the reason Keystone chose the left rear (road side) of the RV was to keep the ladder from becoming torn off the roof from contact with tree branches on the curb side.

And BTW Rowland....that is still a poodle!!


----------



## zrxfishing

Would you mind listing the part #? I'm trading my 28RSDS in on a 2012 312BH. It should be in by mid Oct. Any problems with the roof flexing where the ladder mounts to it when walking on the roof? I'm kind of concerned about that creating a leak.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

It's not a poodle, it's a GOLDEN-DOODLE! I am busy replacing the guide channels for the slide in my 21RS after just venting the hood on the stove.
I have been trying to find a solution for having a suitable ladder for maintenance when I go to Florida this winter. I found one made by Keller that is 13 foot and folds to 42 inches. It is a model KT2-13 and is rated at 225 lbs. It was only $75.00 and is very light to handle. Now that I have a pick up truck, I can put the ladder in that. I noticed Chris had a smsll air compressor, so I bought one of those also and put it in the truck. Trying to be a poor man's Chris! (F150 instead of F350)

Rowland
PS: I'm always suspicious when someone suggests that Keystone did something that made sense. (I generally feel they are Jonesing for a discount on their next trailer.) Perhaps Keystone thought it would make a better fire escape!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

zrxfishing said:


> Would you mind listing the part #? I'm trading my 28RSDS in on a 2012 312BH. It should be in by mid Oct. Any problems with the roof flexing where the ladder mounts to it when walking on the roof? I'm kind of concerned about that creating a leak.


The part number the Keystone representative gave me was Krv323359. I have a drawing that shows the blocking location I can send you as well. PM me if interested.

The new Outbacks use thicker plywood on the roof and are pretty sturdy. I can walk around on the roof of my new 2012 Outback no problems, no flexing. I would not have done this on my previous 2006 Outback. The roof on that trailer had thin plywood that bent and flexed a lot.

Having a ladder is a nice option, just be prepared to make some modifications as described above. It is not just a bolt on assembly.

DAN


----------



## zrxfishing

PM sent. Thank you very much!!

Grant


----------



## GodFather2u

Would this work for the 210rs? If so, it looks like I might have to cut some of the ladder.

-Gerry


----------



## GodFather2u

Never mind. After looking at the pics a little more, it won't work on the 210rs because of the rear slide.

-Gerry


----------



## H2oSprayer

ob277rl said:


> I don't know if it is legal or proper but this summer I did see someone that had the ladder on the side of their trailer. Good Luck.


That is how it is done on a traditional toy hauler. However, I doubt that Keystone included the required blocking in the Outbacks for a side mounted ladder.


----------



## Leedek

I am in awe of the Mod-Master! Good job Roberto, I like it! worthy


----------



## villui

Does anyone know TT Height from ground to roof? i park mine 1/2 hr away so not easy to run out and measure. want to buy a regular ladder but not too big of a size. we rocked Tropical Storm Hermine unintentionally so i want to check caulking on roof. What size/type ladder would you recommend?
as always many thanks.


----------

